# Diesel Preview for 2014-2015



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

It sounds like 2015 is far away but some 2014s have been in dealer showrooms for months and it´s only July.

*Diesel Car Preview for 2014-15*



> *More Diesels Still to Come as Automakers Add Models to Lineup
> *
> America's love affair with the diesel is being rekindled, at least as far as sales figures go. Sales of diesel-powered cars and SUVs were up 26% in 2012 and it looks as if that trend is continuing for 2013. While these figures are encouraging, overall sales of diesels remain in the single digits while diesels command over 50% of sales in European markets such as Germany and the United Kingdom. Hybrids, not diesels, seem to have significantly greater mindshare in the U.S.
> 
> ...











2014 Audi A8 L TDI


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice summary. Thanks for sharing your work with us :thumbup:


----------



## DBV (Sep 21, 2008)

Nice preview and really appreciate your work/reviews! I drove an Audi A6 TDI tonight and was impressed with the power/torque with that car. I am excited to also try the 5 Series and 3 Series diesels too! Probably will buy one of the 3 before winter. We already own a 2013 Mercedes GL350 diesel and love that SUV!


----------

